# My engine bay... Getting there



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Well it's been a while since I got the car and now I feel I'm getting close to how I want it.... looks wise anyway.
How it was when I got it, sorry for quality, camera phones weren't as good as they are now










Then came a couple of nice bits, garage defend carbon cooling panel, hks kansai strut brace, new arc filters and the gtroc shiny fuse box, washer bottle covers, then I put a piece of blue silicon hose on the radiator overflow.










BIG mistake as I got to thinking hmmmm blue and red, so I set about buying some choice bits from members on the forum, now I have ended up with this.




























Aluminium Corner :chuckle: 










I still have some cleaning up to do and few more bits I'm after, samco top hose, possibly an ally radiator and whatever else I can think of or ends up in the 'parts for sale' section that I like the look of.
So thanks to all those that have relieved me of some cashola, I'm sure some of you will recognise some bits.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

why you say big mistake mate?
altough it looks like barcelona fc. i like it a lot. really.
not too bling and very beautiful.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree, you just need to hit it with some more red. Have a few thing anodized red for a nice balance...
Here is my engine fresh from another post....







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice Fuel Burner! 

looks pretty nicely balanced out. I hate the Trust pod filters on the 32 right now i need to fill that corner somehow!


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

Damn, most of you guys have some pretty clean engine bays! What's the secret? 

(Mine is dirty as hell)


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Bet that looks even better in the flesh.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Where did you get the ally tanks from?

Looks great!


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys, 
Light-R - big mistake because it's becoming an obsession now.
roadie - I have a few more things that I need doing yet, nice engine bay you have there.
Rain - thanks, praise indeed from someone with the cars you have, if by the 32 you mean the Deux Ex I think I'd be happy with that!!.
jko - move to the UK mate, the weather is lovely and the roads are superb so it's easy keeping them clean.
TREG - cheers Steve, I'll pm you later.
Alex - The tanks, apexi header tank bought from Lamb, catch tank/washer tank was custom made by the guy who has done the work, radiator expansion tank you can get from ebay by searching for skyline expansion tank, on a side note do you have anything in a handy spray size that will help remove the ground in grime that has infested the bulkhead, the wings and suspension turrets I can get to but there is too much junk in the way in some of the other places.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

looks lovely mate, well worth the effort/cost


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*APC*

[QUOTE, on a side note do you have anything in a handy spray size that will help remove the ground in grime that has infested the bulkhead, the wings and suspension turrets I can get to but there is too much junk in the way in some of the other places.[/QUOTE]

Get yourself a paint brush or the brush that fits behind a radiator then get Alex to supply you with Megs APC--I did mine that way and its superb.


----------



## risingsun123 (Apr 1, 2007)

that looks really really nice i really like that alot i think thats totaly worth the time and effort you put into that top job!!


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Great job.. Well impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Great job you have done there Roger.

I have not seen one of those Apexi header tanks before, what does it replace in the system?

Your bay looks really really good now.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Like the Blue !!! Thats a good shade, what is it?


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Show off


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cheers matey .

Get some All Purpose Cleaner... Dilutes down depending on application and strength required..... Works very well on virtually all surfaces without being to strong.

Cheers .


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Cardiff R33, risingsun123 and NBM33 cheers for the nice comments.
markyboy.1967 and Alex thanks for the heads up on the grime buster.
Ian it doesn't 'replace' anything as such, but it allows you to use the M6 radiator bleed plug hole to remove any air that may become trapped in the head, the radiator overflow is plumbed to it and then to the expansion tank, they are still available, mainly from the States and probably Japan but I can't read that, try googling 'Apexi GT Reservoir Tank' mate.
George it's Metallic Yamaha Blue with 3 coats of lacquer.
Andy lol mate I'm just trying to keep up with Chas and his polished items fetish.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Roger i am going to look into getting one of those tanks btu i dont know if i will be able to close my bonnet soon with the amount of extras in there!!
Engine bay is looking great on yours, put some pics up of the rest of the car mate.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks great mate!!


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Looks awesome mate, but i bet its a swine to check the oil with the dipstick being right under the expansion tank.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Ian I don't have any updated pics of the car, when it's ready to roll out of my garage I'll take a few snaps but it's a pretty standard looking thing. :chuckle: 
Ben cheers matey, few more bits and pieces to do ho-hum, see you on the 16th hopefully.
Duncan the picture is a little deceptive, I can access it from behind the header tank although it's not as easy as it was, it's not really a problem.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Small update, good deal on an alloy radiator and in it goes, still looking for some other bits and pieces to finish it off.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Im really liking that mate.
I have bought a HKS kit that replaces the black intake pipes and found that finished it off nicely.


----------

